# Büroschlaf 1xgif



## Krone1 (18 Sep. 2014)




----------



## krawutz (18 Sep. 2014)

Vielleicht dreht der Ventilator falsch rum und saugt statt zu blasen.


----------



## UTux (18 Sep. 2014)

War doch klar bei dem Stuhl. Mit einem Bürosessel passiert sowas nicht. Da kann man in Ruhe schlafen.


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2014)

Hartes Erwachen  :thx:


----------

